
RealDonaldTrump account no longer active on Twitter - mark_element
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;realdonaldtrump does not resolve anymore 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;potus still in operation
======
mattbgates
Donald J. Trump

Verified account

@realDonaldTrump

45th President of the United States of America 🇺🇸

Washington, DC

[https://t.co/OMxB0x7xC5](https://t.co/OMxB0x7xC5)

Joined March 2009

2,369 Photos and videos

\---------------

President Trump

Verified account

@POTUS

45th President of the United States of America, @realDonaldTrump.

Tweets archived: [http://wh.gov/privacy](http://wh.gov/privacy)

Washington, D.C.

WhiteHouse.gov

Joined January 2017

190 Photos and videos

------
mrks_
It resolves for me

Edit: looks like it disappeared for 70 seconds, but it's definitely back
online at the moment

~~~
alex_st
[https://mobile.twitter.com/TwitterGov/status/926238960594178...](https://mobile.twitter.com/TwitterGov/status/926238960594178048)

